# Hello from Austin Texas



## Kyle Grimes (Apr 18, 2019)

Mostly fish locally for largemouth, whites, and crappie. Occasionally head to the coast for Reds and trout however my bassboat is not equipped for skinny water. Looking to sell and find a SoloSkiff. Please let me know if anyone is looking to part with a used SoloSkiff.

Thanks guys, 

Kyle


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Kyle, and good luck finding a skiff. I'm geared more toward sodium free stripers in the lakes, but I would back the CS into the brine for a redfish or 2.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome Kyle from one Tejano (Texan that is) to another! I'm just N of East Galveston bay. Good luck with your skiff search, there are alot of people on here that have a wealth of contacts. If you don't generate any leads from this post, try posting in the classifieds, good luck!


----------



## Kyle Grimes (Apr 18, 2019)

BudT said:


> Welcome Kyle from one Tejano (Texan that is) to another! I'm just N of East Galveston bay. Good luck with your skiff search, there are alot of people on here that have a wealth of contacts. If you don't generate any leads from this post, try posting in the classifieds, good luck!





BudT said:


> Welcome Kyle from one Tejano (Texan that is) to another! I'm just N of East Galveston bay. Good luck with your skiff search, there are alot of people on here that have a wealth of contacts. If you don't generate any leads from this post, try posting in the classifieds, good luck!


Thanks! Yes I need to advertise my bassboat there for sure!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

As for the bass boat, put it on here you never know. If you don't have any bites, you may try bassboatcentral.com. pretty good audience there, texasfishingforum is another but I think you have to have a min number of post to list in classifieds, good luck.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Kyle Grimes said:


> Mostly fish locally for largemouth, whites, and crappie. Occasionally head to the coast for Reds and trout however my bassboat is not equipped for skinny water. Looking to sell and find a SoloSkiff. Please let me know if anyone is looking to part with a used SoloSkiff.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Kyle


Welcome


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome ....


----------

